# SWC 4 LAS - KNG - LAP



## dart330 (Jun 10, 2009)

This was our first experience taking Amtrak overnight, all previous experiences had been in coach during the day. This was also our first AGR redemption for tickets. My girlfriend Alana was in a roomette with me and my grandmother was in a roomette next door (she boarded in SNB after visiting family in CA and this was also her first train ride since 1965). I am glad we gave it a try, but we did encounter some equipment and facility issues along the way.

We were picked up at the Las Vegas Airport at level Zero by Commuter Services, the Amtrak Thruway on Friday May 29th.





The ride was ok, it was a 15 passenger van and luckily there were only 12 people going as several of the passengers were very large and there simply would of not been room for anymore. Not sure what they would of done in that situation. We left right on time at 10PM and drove down to Laughlin. We arrived at 11:30 at the Tropicana Express and had a 30 minute break, they said they sometimes pickup more passengers at this location. I briefly spoke with the driver, he said ridership was really down with the economy, but they sometimes have groups of over 80 people getting off in Kingman to go to Vegas (and a ticket is $60).

After leaving Laughlin it was just a 30 minute drive to Kingman, we arrived at 12:30. I tipped the driver for handling our luggage and being pretty friendly all around. The waiting room in Kingman is pretty awful. I didn't take any pictures because people were sleeping. There was a ceiling fan with one light bulb that looked like it was about to burn out, and various chairs around the perimeter. There were bugs flying around and dead scorpions on the floor. The single bathroom was very dirty, only had cold water, and the faucet was so nasty i would not fill up my water bottle to drink from it. There was nothing else available, no drinking fountain, vending machines, phones, nothing. This was probably the worst part of the trip. From what I have read on here, it is the thruway that is in charge of providing the waiting room, so it looks like they really went as cheap as possible. I would think the city of Kingman would want a nicer waiting room to leave a better impression of the city...

About 15 minutes before the train came, the new conductor for the shift change came and collected everyone's tickets and we walked down to the tracks next to the old station (under renovation for the last decade or so). Train was pretty much right on time at 2AM.





We were one of two couples going first class, the others boarded the car in front of ours and then we got on. The conductor closed the door behind us and we were left to our own to put the luggage away and find our rooms. Luckily we were able to rearrange the luggage and get our suitcases in. We used the facilities on the bottom level and then headed up to roomette 4. Having never been in a sleeper car before, we were a little shocked at the lack of space in the roomette, but we managed to get into some sleeping clothes, hop into bed and close the door. Sleeping was almost impossible the first night, it was close to 3AM before I started nodding off, but I probably woke up every 15 minutes due to the motion and noises of the train.

At 5AM the sun started shining through the edges of the curtain which woke me up, we were in Flagstaff and I really didn't feel I was going to be able to get any more sleep as people were already up and about getting cleaned up and coffee from the station.





We sat in the room on the lower bunk for about an hour just watching the sun rise and watching the mountains, it was really beautiful. As we finally got around to getting out of the room, we were told by other passengers that the toilets were not flushing. Chuck, the attendant said it was due to the elevation and Amtrak was aware of the problem but refused to fix it. There was a circuit breaker on the lower level that had to be reset every few flushes, needless to say this was disappointing. I was glad to not be on the lower level with all those bathrooms, but at times the whole car did not smell the best. Chuck tried to stay on top of the circuit breaker while doing his other duties, we only had to ask him once to reset it.

On to breakfast, we headed to the diner with my grandmother and was immediately seated. We were joined by Bob from Pennsylvania who had a bedroom in the same sleeper car. Alana ordered the quiche (special of the day) and everyone else had the french toast with bacon. Coffee and juice was all included, we all felt the diner beverages were better than the complimentary ones in the sleeper car. As we finished up breakfast we were asked about a lunch reservation and we decided on 12:15 not knowing we were scheduled to be stationary in Albuquerque at that time.

After breakfast we just sat in our rooms watching AZ go by drinking coffee. We were pretty out of it after getting only 2 hours of not very good sleep. I am glad I took my gps, it was nice to know how fast we were going. I recorded a top speed of 96.2mph that morning!!!

We arrived into ABQ almost an hour early so we got out and checked out the new station and the indian jewelry.













We got back on the train at noon and people with 11:30 lunch reservations said they were told there was a problem and that they would be notified when lunch could be served. Around 12:30 they started letting people into the diner and we were told there were only 2 options available due to equipment failure. Tuna salad or chicken with rice. Bob joined us once again and he and Alana had the tuna salad, my grandmother and I had the chicken with rice. We were still provided with a salad and the chicken was almost a gumbo on top of a bed of rice. It was surprisingly good and I was glad I tried something other than the burger I was going to get. Dessert was great! I had the oreo pie, Bob had ice cream, and I think the others got the berry cake or cheese cake.

After lunch we headed back to our rooms and tried to nap some, just sat enjoying the scenery.

They didn't ever take dinner reservations due to the equipment failure. When we stopped at Raton, NM a truck pulled up and they loaded dinner onto the diner.





We decided to head back to the lounge to watch the Raton Pass. I was surprised it was going to take an hour to go 23 miles, pretty slow going. On the way through the diner, they told us we had better go ahead and eat while the food was hot as they did not have heating lamps to keep it warm. We were all still pretty full from lunch, but decided we better eat now instead of going hungry later. We ended up going through the whole pass and the tunnel in the diner. The choices were grilled chicken, chicken fried steak, chicken strips, or popcorn chicken. A lot of the passengers were upset about the food by this point, but we didn't really care as long as they gave us something. Alana and I had the chicken strips and Bob and my grandmother had the chicken fried steak. The strips came with fries and the steaks came with a baked potato, all dishes with a side of gravy. Salad was served along with dessert too. The oreo pie was so good I got it again, and the ladies swapped getting what the other had for lunch. Bob stuck with the ice cream.

We headed to the lounge after dinner and they had a lady from the parks service in there talking over the PA. She was pretty loud so we only stuck around a few minutes. I was surprised there were not more people in there with as full as the train was.









We got into La Junta early too and got off for a few minutes, it was pretty windy and a storm was rolling in.





We got back on and set our watches for central time. I took some sleeping pills and drifted off to sleep. Awoke around 6:45 in KS along the Missouri River. We stopped in a rail yard to refuel and then headed to downtown KC, MO and arrived early again. The station was beautiful, definitely worth the walk inside if you ever get the chance.

After KC we were served McDonald's Egg McMuffins in our rooms. The only choice was sausage or bacon. This really pissed a lot of people off, but at least the toilets were working just as Chuck had predicted they would when we got to KC. North of KC they had been getting lots of rain, so there was a lot of standing flood water. We passed through Marceline, which had a really nice station. I am surprised they removed it as a stop since it is at least an hours drive from La Plata.

All in all, it was a good trip. Had the toilets worked the whole time and the diner not broken down I would have no complaints about the train ride. If we do it again, I think it would be much more comfortable leaving from LA and getting a full nights sleep instead of boarding at 2AM. But until they offer rail service in Vegas, I guess that won't be happening.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 10, 2009)

Good report!  Thanks for sharing!

I'm glad that you included the photo of the Commuter Services van. I wondered who had the shuttle contract now. That looks like the same van and trailer I took in 2002! Only at that time, it went to Needles, and the "waiting room" was better - but not much!  It was in a storefront across the street from the "station" (which is a BNSF freight office, and has no seats inside or outside). The difference on my trip was there were 3 vans, but still only the 1 luggage trailer.

It was good to hear about my old hometown! (I lived in Laughlin for 6 years in the 90's.)

Your next trip will be better!


----------



## JayPea (Jun 10, 2009)

I liked your report. When I took the SWC (Chicago-LA) in September 2006 we had some minor equipment issues too. Our sleeper car had no air conditioning and their idea of fixing it was to remove the filters. Our car attendant told us if they didn't get the air conditioning going soon they'd save us a seat in the coach section. This was at Albuquerque. They did finally get it going.

Glad you enjoyed yourselves despite the equipment problems! Some might rant and rave and swear they'll never take Amtrak again. And I'm with Traveler--I'm sure your next trip will be better!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 10, 2009)

i've taken the swc 2 times now and have not had problems with the elevation causing toilets to not work. maybe a old car.


----------



## dart330 (Jun 10, 2009)

I did not talk to anyone in the other sleeper car and didn't ask Chuck if their toilets were working. I imagine he was referring to Amtrak knowing they didn't work on that specific car (32086).

I also fixed the links on the pictures so you can click and get a larger size.


----------



## gswager (Jun 10, 2009)

I did had problem with toilet one time on SWC. I don't remember where the train was- low or high elevation. The attendant had to trip the breakers.

It's a bummer with "take-out" food from the fast food resturant, presumably KFC. Most common are either Subway or KFC, as far as I've heard.

By the way, I'm glad that you had a wonderful trip!


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 10, 2009)

Was the burrito stand there in Albuquerque? I saw your picture and did not see it. Still have never seen it before!


----------



## dart330 (Jun 10, 2009)

I did not see the burrito stand, I wasn't really looking for it too hard since we had lunch reservations. I asked Chuck about it and he said it was a myth.

The dinner seemed to be from a local restaurant in Raton, not a fast food place. There were no markings on any of the food containers, just plain white styrofoam.


----------



## gswager (Jun 11, 2009)

dart330 said:


> I did not see the burrito stand, I wasn't really looking for it to hard since we had lunch reservations. I asked Chuck about it and he said it was a myth.


Yes, there was a burrito trailer stand when I was there last March.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 11, 2009)

gswager said:


> dart330 said:
> 
> 
> > I did not see the burrito stand, I wasn't really looking for it to hard since we had lunch reservations. I asked Chuck about it and he said it was a myth.
> ...


It seems Greg is the one perpetuating the myth! :lol:

Been there three times and never seen it!


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 11, 2009)

A bit of a walk, for sure, but about 1 Mi South is El Modelo - a FINE authentic New-Mexican restaurant!


----------



## gswager (Jun 11, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > dart330 said:
> ...


Next time when I'm at ABQ, I'll take a picture of it as a solid evidence!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 11, 2009)

gswager said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > gswager said:
> ...


but how can we prove its a real photo


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 12, 2009)

gswager said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > gswager said:
> ...


Betcha I could "produce" a photo of that stand as well! :lol:


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 12, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


I've been there a couple of times, last in Feb 08, and I never saw it, either.


----------



## dart330 (Jun 12, 2009)

I will definitely be on the lookout for the stand / trailer the next time I stop in ABQ.

Hoping to take this route again next spring when we go back to Missouri again, just need to find a way to get more sleep that first night so I am not a zombie all day.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 12, 2009)

dart330 said:


> I will definitely be on the lookout for the stand / trailer the next time I stop in ABQ.
> Hoping to take this route again next spring when we go back to Missouri again, just need to find a way to get more sleep that first night so I am not a zombie all day.


I never sleep much the first night on the train. I do not want to sleep and miss anything!

If you must sleep, there are several over the counter pharmaceuticals to help! Tylenol PM has been mentioned on these boards several times. Tylenol also has the same product without the pain reliever.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 12, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> dart330 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping to take this route again next spring when we go back to Missouri again, just need to find a way to get more sleep that first night so I am not a zombie all day.
> ...


A bottle and a half of Vodka works too! :lol: (And you don't feel any pain either - of course you don't feel much of anything! :lol: )


----------



## dart330 (Jun 14, 2009)

I tried the Tylenol "Simply Sleep" which is the sleep aid without the Tylenol, I didn't think it worked as well as regular Tylenol PM and I took 4 of them (twice the dosage they recommend for people aged 12 and up, I know I weigh at least twice what a 12 year old does).

We weren't drinking on the way down because we didn't know what to expect on the trip. The Shuttle from Vegas to Kingman stops after 1.5 hours for a bathroom break (doubt my girlfriend can hold it that long when she has been drinking), and they don't allow opened food or drinks on board other than water. If we do it again, we would probably have a few in Laughlin and BYOB in the waiting room in Kingman to help us unwind and get ready for sleep.

We are now actually considering flying to LA for our next trip out on the train. $49 on Southwest, take the Fly-away bus to the train station, and then get on-board. We would have to take an extra day off of work to do it, but we aren't in any hurry since we are taking the train anyways and consider it a major part of the vacation.

This is also in consideration for taking the Sunset Limited to New Orleans and hopefully one day to Miami to visit some friends. The other considerations to get to NOL from the SWC without going to Chicago were getting off at Flagstaff and going to Phoenix then finding a way to Maricopa, or getting off in Albuquerque and taking the bus 5 hours to El Paso. But we would prefer to stay off the Greyhound bus system as much as possible which is why we would fly to LA instead of the bus.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 14, 2009)

dart330 said:


> The other considerations to get to NOL from the SWC without going to Chicago were getting off at Flagstaff and *going to Phoenix then finding a way to Maricopa*


Unless you know someone in the Phoenix area, I would not recommend that. I don't think there is any transportation available between Phoenix and MRC - _except_ maybe a cab! And IIRC it's like 30 miles and the SL arrives in the middle of the night!


----------



## dart330 (Jun 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> dart330 said:
> 
> 
> > The other considerations to get to NOL from the SWC without going to Chicago were getting off at Flagstaff and *going to Phoenix then finding a way to Maricopa*
> ...


Yeah it is a shame that connection isn't provided. We have a friend in Phoenix, so unless we stopped first to visit him and bum a ride to Maricopa, we would never try it. For us, it is worth spending the $100 to get to LA to start our rail trips instead of dealing with all of the buses and crazy late night boarding times.

I am sure our families will think we are crazy if we fly to catch a train...


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 14, 2009)

dart330 said:


> I am sure our families will think we are crazy if we fly to catch a train...


Let them! 

In July, I'm flying  one way cross country for a ~4 week stay. But I can't give up a 10 day train "ride"  on the return trip east!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> dart330 said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure our families will think we are crazy if we fly to catch a train...
> ...


Just curious, since you have 4 weeks back east why no train ride on the way??I know youve probablyridden them all, must be a time restraint issue eh?(Ive flown many times coast to coast, as you know the

train is the only way to go when you have time!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 14, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > dart330 said:
> ...


my mistake, youre flying west which makes more sense, not much to see in the East!LOL!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 14, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Just curious, since you have 4 weeks back east why no train ride on the way??I know youve probablyridden them all, must be a time restraint issue eh?(Ive flown many times coast to coast, as you know the
> 
> train is the only way to go when you have time!


Yeah, it is time. I have to be in PDX by a certain day in July, but I can take my time returning in late August! It will be my first flight since early 2003! The good thing (besides being able to train  ) is that I found a one way fare for the flight from PVD to PDX for $112 on Continental!  (It was even 1/2 of the one-way fare on Southwest! And better yet, I can transfer those miles - combined with my other miles - to AGR to use on my next trip!  )


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 14, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> my mistake, youre flying west which makes more sense, not much to see in the East!LOL!


I'd wave when I go thru Austin - if I could stay awake! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 15, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, since you have 4 weeks back east why no train ride on the way??I know youve probablyridden them all, must be a time restraint issue eh?(Ive flown many times coast to coast, as you know the
> ...


Sounds like the Airlines are either hurting for cross country travelers and/or getting some competitionfrom savy travelers who love trains!What a great deal, I used to take "specials" like this when I lived in the

NE(DC) just to see new places and to get out of town in the summer and winter!LOL!Bon Voyage!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 15, 2009)

:lol:



the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > my mistake, youre flying west which makes more sense, not much to see in the East!LOL!
> ...


No problema,Austin is fast becoming PC, they have a "noise" ordinance("Live Music Capitol of the World"LOL!)and so many yankees and "outsiders have moved here its fast becoming like a LA suburb, not much happening

here except "growth", but seriously have a great trip and thanks for sharing your knowledge and

great trips with us dreamers!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 15, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Sounds like the Airlines are either hurting for cross country travelers and/or getting some competitionfrom savy travelers who love trains!


Thanks! Surprisingly, I found this $112 fare for this 1 day (and it happens to be a Saturday too  ), but every other day around it (like Thursday, Friday, Sunday and Monday) and every other week, the lowest fare was like $240 one way!  And all the other airlines were that (higher) fare too!

I'm glad I found that fare! (In fact, I grabbed the last 2 seats at that fare!  ) But it cuts down on my train travel by 3-5K!


----------



## Dan O (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like a fun trip. Thanks for the report.

Dan


----------



## JayPea (Jun 30, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


This will either put the question to rest (or increase the doubts :lol: ) but here's a picture I took of the elusive burrito stand in September of 2006. Don't know if it's there now but it was then!

http://jeffsjourneys.multiply.com/photos/a...is_trip_2006#63


----------



## gswager (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, that's the same trailer!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 1, 2009)

JayPea said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > gswager said:
> ...


Don't know about the Burrito but, after my last two Amtrak Trips, I'd be interested in the $5.00 Blankets, LOL!!!!! 

RF


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 1, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Don't know about the Burrito but, after my last two Amtrak Trips, I'd be interested in the $5.00 Blankets, LOL!!!!!


My wife bought a few last time we were there. They were pretty nice ones.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 3, 2009)

JayPea said:


> This will either put the question to rest (or increase the doubts :lol: ) but here's a picture I took of the elusive burrito stand in September of 2006. Don't know if it's there now but it was then!http://jeffsjourneys.multiply.com/photos/a...is_trip_2006#63


2006 was a long time ago. Also, I think I see evidence of photoshop. :lol:


----------



## JayPea (Jul 3, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > This will either put the question to rest (or increase the doubts :lol: ) but here's a picture I took of the elusive burrito stand in September of 2006. Don't know if it's there now but it was then!http://jeffsjourneys.multiply.com/photos/a...is_trip_2006#63
> ...



Photoshop??? Moi???? I am greatly outraged and insulted that you would even consider the possibility that I would doctor a photo!!! :angry:     :lol: :lol: I plead innocent of all charges; I don't even know how to use Photoshop. Photoshop, indeed!!!   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 3, 2009)

JayPea said:


> Photoshop??? Moi???? I am greatly outraged and insulted that you would even consider the possibility that I would doctor a photo!!! :angry:     :lol: :lol: I plead innocent of all charges; I don't even know how to use Photoshop. Photoshop, indeed!!!   :lol: :lol: :lol:


I give lessons.


----------

